# Stila Cosmetics spring 2008 preview



## Janice (Dec 25, 2007)

Stila has unveiled plans for Spring '08, and it's looking oh so rosey!

Along with several new products there are also 14 _new_ eyeshadow duos making a debut. It goes without saying that Stila has one of the best formulations on the market with their eyeshadow. Smooth, silky and richly pigmented they glide on with ease and stay pretty all day long.






Other new products making a debut:

Cherry Crush Lip and Cheek Stain 
Billed as a new generation in stains, this stain is for use on cheeks and lips. Shade is buildable in intensity and reacts to your individual pH so everyone's color is unique!

Major Major Lash Mascara 
A classic mascara just got bigger and better with a new teddy bear brush for building thick and dramatic lashes. For almond shaped eyes Stila suggests focusing building the mascara on the outer lashes. For a wider eyed looked focus building the center lashes, applying on both top and bottom lashes.

2 Spring Eyeshadow Quads (Marrakesh & Montemart) 
Stila's award winning shadows now come packaged in two ultra chic quad compacts. One in rich warm, earthy tones and the other in cool soft lavenders. I've had a chance to preview these and the colors are really fantastic.

10 new Matte eyeshadows 
Stila has formulated a new matte eyeshadow, their promise is a crease free shadow with smooth application. Matte shades on the eye are all the rage right now, nothing lends more to a perfectly polished look than a sophisticated shade of matte.

14 Eyeshadow Duos 
I'm super excited about these, priced at $20 a duo you're receiving two stunning shades inspired by the latest trends. You can use these wet or dry depending on your desired intensity.

A new Liquid Eyeliner 
Another new product I'm super excited about, the nib applicator on this new liner really looks like it provides easy application. Liquid liner tips are really the make or break factor for the product, if it's difficult to apply with the attached applicator... odds are I'm NEVER going to use it again! Though this formula is water based - it's water resistant, fade resistant and budge proof! For a perfectly Stila cat eye use kitten eyeshadow from lash line blended to slightly above the crease, then apply liquid eyeliner to the lash line and finish with Major major lash mascara.

Contouring Trio 
This is contouring palette is sooo cute! The palette has LED lights built in around the mirror to aid with application on the go. Contouring made simple and easy with three shades of depth for endless customization to suit your individual needs.

You can find all these products in your local Sephora starting January 23rd! You can also purchase directly from stila cosmetics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Update - Stila products popped up on Ulta.com, let's hope our local Ulta's will start stocking the brand. How convenient!

Happy Holidays Specktra Beauty News Readers!

Stila Cosmetics spring 2008 preview | Specktra Beauty News


----------



## Janice (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liv* 

 
_The duos look so pretty!  It looks like the quads have smaller shadows than the regular ones.  =[  Can you confirm this, Janice?  Kind of weird, since I thought Stila was all about mixing and matching with the refillable palettes they sell separately._

 
That's correct, the entire compact is about 4" x 4" and the pans are smaller than the huge ones we're used to. While I'm sure us makeup mavens could figure out a way to pop these out of the palette I don't think these Spring '08 palettes are intended to be refillable. You can see both of the palettes, as well as some other new Stila products in this image of the Stila grand prize basket we recently gave away in a forum contest.






HTHS!


----------



## athena123 (Mar 9, 2008)

Ummm, the seafoam [light and darker green duo] is absolutely stunning. First time I tried this line was yesterday and I love the way this glides on. Lovely lovely greens for this brown eyed girl!


----------



## misswillow (Mar 24, 2008)

The Cherry Crush lip stain is nice - it stains well and doesn't go on unevenly. But on me its in no way a 'cherry' colour - its more a bright, leaning towards fuschia pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The liquid liner is great, but only over eyeshadow. I discovered that just on my eyes it won't go on evenly at all. Over full e/s though its smooth and very easy to use, with great lasting power. The brush/nib is fantastic too!


----------



## Ernie (May 24, 2009)

Anybody have the Marrakesh eye palette? it looks pretty and is still available.


----------



## cloudsweare (May 24, 2009)

^I have it. It is really awesome. But, the only thing is on mine the shadows came unattached to the palette really easily and want to fall out.


----------



## Ernie (May 25, 2009)

^Thanks, maybe you can glue them in?


----------



## HeatherAnn (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_^Thanks, maybe you can glue them in?_

 
I had to do that to mine... a little super glue did the trick!  The same thing happened to my Bronzer.  I think it was because I had it shipped in January & it was out in the cold most of the day.


----------



## brianjenny17 (May 26, 2009)

i have it &&i love the colorsss .. mine have never popped out, i actually ordered a backup last week as well. definitley a good buy


----------

